# One Man's Trash



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 26, 2017)

My newest, frugal acquisition. Who else sees the same potential I do?

I mentioned to my wife a while back that I was keeping an eye out for a discarded stainless steel propane grill. After I explained why I wanted it, she took a deep breath and said something about loving me or saving her life :roll: (I'm a known hoarder). 

I've been a bit under the weather, so I stayed home today. She called me on her way to get a haircut this morning and told me one of our neighbors had put a grill out at the street for trash collection. Less than a minute from our house, and free! I didn't even have to load it in the truck - I just rolled it down the street to my barn. I've got the best wife! Thanks babe!

What do you see?

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Jan 26, 2017)

A stainless steel grill?   Haha Dave couldn't resist.

Something for silver maybe?


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 26, 2017)

I see some tasty steaks in the future.

Other than that, I use the side burner on the BBQ for incineration of filter papers and such.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 26, 2017)

anachronism said:


> A stainless steel grill?   Haha Dave couldn't resist.
> 
> Something for silver maybe?



:lol: 
Could you imagine turning that into a silver cell?
I bet the insides a bit too beat up for that though.

I don't know dave, maybe a pyrolization unit? Furnace?

Opening up a food truck perhaps?


----------



## aga (Jan 26, 2017)

I see a small stainless steel recycling opportunity, or an integrated/mobile metal refining/general purpose lab with built-in camoflage !

Plenty of lockable storage in the cupboards (keep the gas bottle outside) plus a lockable top cover, which could even be turned into a mini fume hood with the addition of a fan & some ducting, maybe even a pane of glass added somehow.

Handy having the heating controls on the outside, and some flat workspace.

Looks really nice too.


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2017)

I see an enclosed, discrete hood for nitric digestions. All you need is a 4" hole and an exhaust duct. 

If this guess is correct, make sure the hinges are stainless too.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 26, 2017)

Not a silver cell, though that's an interesting idea. When it comes to my steaks, I'm a purist, so I only grill them over charcoal or hardwood burned down to coals. I'm too old and cranky to run a food business. The idea of a nitric digester is interesting too.

For this one, the top will become my incinerating and melting fume hood. I'll extract the side burner and use it under the hood for incinerations. The bottom cabinet rolls really well. I may turn it into a moveable storage / work surface by putting a new top on it. And it's always nice to have some pieces of stainless sheet for other projects. 

It's nice to see that others see the treasure in others people's scrap as well. 8) Now I'm going to have to find another couple grills! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Grelko (Jan 26, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> When it comes to my steaks, I'm a purist, so I only grill them over charcoal or hardwood burned down to coals.
> 
> For this one, the top will become my incinerating and melting fume hood.
> 
> It's nice to see that others see the treasure in others people's scrap as well. 8) Now I'm going to have to find another couple grills! :lol:



Nice grill. If I remember correctly, the tag on the lid is either hard plastic or cast aluminum.

Good man 8) Don't forget about making eggs in a cast iron skillet.

A couple months before/during/after Father's Day, you'll see more grills, tools, lawnmowers etc. Probably found close to 70 grills last year.

Edit - Weld the stainless sheets to the undercarriage of your car, so that it doesn't rust in the winter time from all the road salt :mrgreen:


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2017)

> When it comes to my steaks, I'm a purist, so I only grill them over charcoal or hardwood burned down to coals.



A man after my own heart. I'm a lump charcoal guy myself. Don't bother waiting for me to toss my Big Green Egg for you to refine in though! This was this past Tuesday, snowing hard and I roasted a Boston butt roast at 200º F for 24 hours on the back deck. The meat fell off the bone.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 27, 2017)

Grelko said:


> Nice grill. If I remember correctly, the tag on the lid is either hard plastic or cast aluminum.


That's where I'll be cutting the exhaust hole. Our new house had a dishwasher with a stainless interior. It died within a few months after we moved in. After I replaced it I started thinking about what I could do with it. I was thinking exhaust hood, but it wasn't really the right size / shape. Then the light bulb went on for me. A stainless grill top would work great!

4metals, I can almost taste that pig. I bought several shoulders this summer and smoked them in my smoker till they hit the plateau. I cooled them then vacuum sealed them and froze them. When we want a taste of summer, I pull one out, throw it into the crockpot overnight and we have some great pulled pork the next day.

I wouldn't expect to get your green egg. They never wear out, do they?

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Jan 27, 2017)

> I wouldn't expect to get your green egg. They never wear out, do they?



Nope, they are made of 1 1/2" thick ceramic, weigh a ton. Lost one to a divorce so I had to get the next size up to replace it. I am a bit frugal in my own right when it comes to grilling. I make my own lump charcoal. Controlled pyrolysis, it ani't only for circuit boards!

Another reason I like the pork roasts is they are cheap. Last week we had friends over for dinner and I grilled Arctic Char. The wife told me she got it for $13.99 a pound and we had almost 4 pounds. When she told me the pork roast was $1.00 a pound for a 7 pounder, I was happy. Maybe I should go on the Green Egg forum as Frugal Griller!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep! I got those shoulders for $0.99 a pound.

I haven't made my own charcoal yet, but I do use chunks of cherry wood from a tree that came down in our yard to do what I call cherry smoke grill roasting. I cut the cherry into chunks a couple times the size of charcoal briquettes and light them up in a chimney just like charcoal. When they're ready I dump them in my Weber kettle, push them to the sides and add a few more chunks. Meat goes in the middle. I add more wood as it burns down. It get a combination of cherry smoked flavor with the addition of grilled flavor. And the best part is the fuel is free!

Frugal Griller. That has a nice ring to it. 8) 

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 27, 2017)

I've actually got a grill similar to that op one and have been using it for about 6 years in different aspects of the refining operation and it is still holding up strong.


----------



## Grelko (Jan 27, 2017)

4metals said:


> I roasted a Boston butt roast at 200º F for 24 hours on the back deck. The meat fell off the bone.





FrugalRefiner said:


> I bought several shoulders this summer and smoked them in my smoker till they hit the plateau. I cooled them then vacuum sealed them and froze them. When we want a taste of summer, I pull one out, throw it into the crockpot overnight and we have some great pulled pork the next day.





FrugalRefiner said:


> It get a combination of cherry smoked flavor with the addition of grilled flavor



I just finished dinner and all of a sudden I'm hungry again. :lol:

We had roast & vegetables yesterday, so tonight the left overs got turned into a hearty stew.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm a bit of a BBQ purist. I only use wood for smoking meat. Well seasoned heartwood Cherry, apple for pork, hickory for beef.

Oak makes for nice charcoal. Great use for old stainless drums or dewars. Make real nice pyrolysis containers. When I had more time, I'd make my own charcoal for smithing.

Here's a 16 lb trimmed packer I smoked for New Years:


If people want I'll make a BBQ thread. It's quite near and dear to my heart (literally in the case of all that saturated fat).


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 27, 2017)

Lou said:


> Here's a 16 lb trimmed packer I smoked for New Years:


Lou, I apologize. I'm afraid I didn't RSVP because my invitation must have gotten lost in the mail.  

Delicious looking joint!

Dave


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2017)

I actually did three briskets this holiday. About 55 lbs of beef. None were for me, two were Wagyu from Mr. Brisket in Cleveland, and one was a massive USDA prime. I like chopping all the wood up for it, sharpening my axe, the whole ritual. Easy to stay up all night with the smoker and keep my lady company as she's up with our daughter.

All things considered, for the money, Certified Angus Beef, Restaurant Depot.


The hilarious thing about this thread is that it's nitric oxide as gives meat its smoke ring!!


----------



## Grelko (Jan 28, 2017)

Lou said:


> Here's a 16 lb trimmed packer I smoked for New Years:



Oh man that looks good. Now, if I could just get my fork to fit through this screen somehow. It'd probably be easier if I just asked you to E-mail me a slice to print out.  

Sadly, I don't even have a grill right now. Does it still count if I use the flames on the stove with a cast iron skillet, to cook up some steaks? 

Wait, did I say "cook", give me a fork and I'd probably chase it around the yard. Definately like mine rare. No sauce, no ketchup, just some french fries to soak up the "juice" :twisted:  



Lou said:


> The hilarious thing about this thread is that it's nitric oxide as gives meat its smoke ring!!



Lou is going to teach us how to get gold from steak :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## 4metals (Jan 28, 2017)

> If people want I'll make a BBQ thread. It's quite near and dear to my heart (literally in the case of all that saturated fat).



This works for me, at least if I ever want to reference any of the information later on it will be easier to find than a thread called One Man's Trash. 

Are we talkin' generic barbecue or separate beef, pork, fish, and fowl threads? :shock:

Not much hope of any of these threads making it to the refiners thread library!


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 29, 2017)

If someone is considering a stainless grill for nitric, you need to do your homework. The old ones were stainless, the new ones are magnetic stainless and will rust pretty quickly. 

I've tried this whole smoking of meat thing. I started out on my college apartment roof with a hot plate and a cardboard box. Now I have one of those gas smokers. I found it to be a little warm. It turns in to a smokey oven, so you barely get a good bark and the whole thing is sealed. Need to make another one. Always wanted to make a pyrolisis unit to generate cold smoke, feed it in to a refrigerated box, then cook the meat afterward in a crock pot. 

Grandpa built one years ago for fish, just out of an old refrigerator. Thing worked great. Up here in April the suckers run. You can literally catch coolers full of them in a day, and there's no limit. He used to take us up fishing, then all summer he'd smoke the fish.

Now though, between realizing that the suckers are full of heavy metals, and smoked food being high on the cancer list, it makes it more difficult to enjoy...or at least enjoy and share with the 5 year old daughter. Grandpa still made it to 87 though. Lost his mind before his body.


----------

